# Can't find the chassis #



## k6e16w (Jul 29, 2015)

We recently purchased a Long 560 DT (the kind made in Romania). We have been searching for the serial number without any success. Any suggestions where to look?


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

first, welcome to TF, k6e 

wow, this one is a puzzler. for some reason, no one seems to list this info online.

the best i can do is pass on a suggestion that might be valid for this model (it was actually based on a different long model, so who knows...)

try looking for an ID plate on the right side of the transmission housing, by the brake pedal. also be advised that these are often painted over. good luck


----------



## k6e16w (Jul 29, 2015)

*You did it!*

The serial number was right under the brakes - just like you suggested! Thanks so much. Any chance you know a source where I could look up the year based on the serial number. TractorData doesn't list the serial numbers for the Long 560. Thanks again!


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

you're welcome, glad i could help 

i am coming up empty on listings for these serial numbers. it's like long tractors are in some kind of witness protection program or something, i've never seen anything like it.

try contacting these folk, maybe they can match your serial number to a year:

http://www.longparts.com/contact_us.php


----------

